# Qqq qqq qqq qqq



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We got our second, third, fourth and fifth Rally Master legs and our second, third, fourth and fifth RAE legs this weekend. Four TQ’s, a second place in Master, our first five Master points, three fourth place scores, and a grand total of 21 Rally Champion points. Way to go Noelle! So proud of my girl.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a haul of Q’s!!! Congratulations Team Noelle! Wow!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Amazing work both of you!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

OMG, this is seriously incredible! I'm so impressed with both of you!!! Have you Q's for Nationals in Adv/Ex/Master? Also, how many points do you need for RACH?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I will say congrats again here. We don't have too many trials that offer two rally events each day for more than one day, so I am not sure we will ever do four triples in two days, but having done three in two days and two on single days I am betting they may be fast asleep by now. It is like a marathon. Great job team Noelle and Click.


MF you need 300 points for a RACh and 150 of them have to come from Master and the only way to get points is with a score of 91 or better. My scores of 90 are pretty agonizing, so close yet so far. The good thing is once you get your 20 triples you can just do Master if that is where you really need the points. I suspect I will need to do some Master only entries after getting 20 triples with Lily since we are not consistently getting those 91 or higher scores in Master. Lily is not a "morning dg" not am I a morning person so our first class of Master early in the morning is often sort of iffy and while we are getting Qs points are not consistent there yet.


I wish the Master class had come along earlier. Then I would have been able to do what Click is doing with Noelle and doing Master along with RAE at the same time and also starting to get RACh points. The timing for us made it make sense to finish RAE9 and then Master before deciding to pursue the RACh (where additionally the point schedule is much more user friendly than at the beginning in 2017).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG this is amazing I’m so proud of both of you. Absolutely incredible.

Catherine is right, this is like running a marathon, long hours each day and having to concentrate and be working at your best for multiple runs in the day. It’s really hard.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you for the explanation, Catherine. I too wish they had made things easier before you started the RACh with Lily.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This is amazing! I can't imagine the stamina required to do this, and you two did it!! Congratulations Click and Noelle !!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle looked like this on our way home yesterday.









Too tired to smile. We both got up at 5 am yesterday and today. Last night I went to bed at 7:30. Today I am doing better. So is Noelle. We had a blast.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I wish the Rally Champion and Master were available for Catherine and Lily years ago, too. Those 90’s in Master are just... groan.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations Click and Noelle! What an outstanding achievement!:cheers2:


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Great job Noel and Click!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

MaizieFrosty, 

We have qualified for Rally Nationals in Advanced.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Click-N-Treat said:


> MaizieFrosty,
> 
> We have qualified for Rally Nationals in Advanced.


Excellent! We need one more qualifying score


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well done both - you must be happy but exhausted!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Alright team Noelle!!! Shout outs from Alabama.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations, well done !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You all were sweet to wish that the RACh had started sooner for us, but what I really waited for was the change in the point schedule. In November 2017 when this all started you got no points from advanced and no points for anything under a 95 while still needing the 300 points. I just found that absurd. It would have cost a mortgage, now just an arm and a leg or maybe a used car. The most important part of the changes are that they came at a time when Lily still is physically fit and mentally happy to do. We have 142 points but only 28 in Master so far. Right now we would be qualified for rally nationals for RAE.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Add me to the congrats group!:adore: I decided to retire Che before master's was even an option-we did RAE2,but when he hit a jump,I said "enough". I can only hope I live long enough to see Otter get INTO the ring,no less get to master's or beyond. His trainers feel he has great potential for all sports,but I can barely make it to "fast"now,so someone ELSE will have to do Agility! (I would LOVE LOVE to do freestyle,but we will see!:ahhhhh


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Holy moly!! wow Congratulations. From all your earlier posts I know how hard you and Noelle have worked so this is well deserving. Congratulations!!!


----------

